# HDD I/O Error



## DarkSorrow (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello guys.

Hoping you can help me out with the issue

i brought this Galaxy Metal Gear Box (Click here for link to the product) from Newegg 5 months ago and it work so extremely well for my 200gb HD i have lying around. so it FAT32 formatted because i switch OSX or Boot Camp XP, so hence the reason why i have it FAT32. after 5 months, i noticed some I/O error appear on Window, so replugging it through USB or Firewire solve the problem. On OSX side, when i plug it in, it wont mount once in a while which i have to reconnect and finally mounted.

Until now, CAlifornia Fire got me all pack up all my important things and with my Galaxy HDD enclosure also. and now i finally unpack and found out my HDD enclosure stop working, the LED light it working and i can feel my HDD is spinning but my OSX is not mounting the HDD. so reconnecting it through USB and Firewire again, and it still wont mount. so i look at my LED light, and it on then came off for few second then came on. it not blinking at all which it suppose do for HDD activity. but nothing, just steady light on. HDD still spinning. So i boot to Boot Camp XP and check it out. i plug it in and waited for a min and Autoplay should kick in after the second i plug it in, but it wont autoplay. so i went to My Computer and found out F: Danmark drive is not there. after turning off the Galaxy and turn it on, it finally appear but it not the name i want it. it said Local Drive. (on OSX, it Danmark as well). after five min, the error finally appear and said partition is not recognized and ask me to reformat it. (Danmark partition is the only partition in the entire 200GB drive). so i boot it back to OSX and load up my Disk Utility, and Disk Utility took a while to load everything and it seem stuck. So i turn off and it finally show all my drive on my Macbook Pro. i went to admin account on OSX and load up my Disk Utility there and turn on my HDD enclosure and it finally show up. it recognized my Galaxy Metal Gear Box, but below it, it said Danmark, but it grey-out. i click to verify disk and got this scary I/O error, "The underlying task reported failure on exit". and the report said the non-HFS partition need to be repair. then i click Verify and Repair, then it still giving me a same I/O error. So i decided to erase my HDD, but it seem stuck there, it said "preparing to erase" and just hang there for 5 min. i have to force quit it.

I thought changing the cable select on the HDD will take care of it, but it didnt. i thought it was the USB issue, but switching to different USB cable and Firewire didnt solve the problem.

While using uTorrent for stuff, it cause my HDD to overload so easily now than before. the same result with Azureus. it handle the load just like a warm knife cut through the cold butter just fine, but now it probe to overloading like two times a week. When i mean overloading, i mean my HDD just end it activity for some reason and cause my uTorrent to build up the RAM because the I/O is cut off. and sometime i got a I/O error in Window while using the torrent and other game program i have on my HDD enclosure.

Is it Galaxy Metal Gear Box issue? or is it my partition? I dont want to erase my HDD because i have worth of 60GB data in my HDD for schooling, picture, video editing stuff.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Oct 24, 2007)

If the harddrive is bad, you hear it very often clicking. This is not always the case, so no 100% conclusion if you do not hear it click. If it clicks, very likely (99%) the drive is bad.

You should be able to access the harddrive and see if any partitions exist and/or at least be able to create it. If the utility is not capable of that, the drive is bad (or the enclosure is bad).

If possible, conbnect the drive itself directly into a computer and check it out. If also no access, the drive is 99% sure bad.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## DarkSorrow (Oct 24, 2007)

i just made a direct connection to the PC and boot it up as Slave drive. that when SMART went nuts and said to make a backup, the harddrive is bad.

So i will be trying to erase the entire HDD through Disk Utility if it can.


----------



## DarkSorrow (Oct 24, 2007)

Yup..... it comfirmed... my HDD is completely dead. had that HDD for two years. look like a discharges or someone drop my box which HDD is in it for transportation just damaged it.

i tried to repartition it but it just hang there and lock out my OSX. so i suppose to buy a new HDD.


----------



## DarkSorrow (Oct 25, 2007)

Finally got my HDD working. All i have to do is to format in XP and it did format and work like a charm.

It seem that the partition is corrupted. hopefully i can use Restoration (Window Free app) to restore the file. 

Problem is the partition is now in NTFS which my OSX cant write on. i tried to use Disk Utility after i partitioned it in XP, but it seem not functioning right with OSX. So i plan to use the Demo PartitionMagic to make it FAT32, but i read the word, it said it only can partition up to 80GB in demo version.

Anyone know any free or trail partition program for Window?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe that Windows has a partition program, which you can get to by going into the control panel, clicking "Administrative Tools", then "Computer Management", click the "Disk Management" button, and go from there.


----------



## DarkSorrow (Oct 25, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> I believe that Windows has a partition program, which you can get to by going into the control panel, clicking "Administrative Tools", then "Computer Management", click the "Disk Management" button, and go from there.



Im using Xp Home which limited me to some feature. it only can format NTFS and that it


----------



## DarkSorrow (Oct 25, 2007)

and i did try to format on my roommate computer which a XP Pro, but his show only format as NTFS.


----------

